
Securing Browsers Through Isolation versus Mitigation - PretzelFisch
https://medium.com/@justin.schuh/securing-browsers-through-isolation-versus-mitigation-15f0baced2c2#.ue5qbt6hq
======
lightedman
All that work when I just block all ad networks in my router with a site
whitelist, block Javascript, and block Flash.

Even my Windows 2000 laptop is essentially bullet-proof. Don't need all that
nonsense just to read my typical news sites and as an additional bonus the
router whitelist puts a stop to Windows Update ignoring the utterly-useless
core Windows HOSTs file and stops it from doing anything further to my Windows
7 install.

~~~
btrask
There have been several image parsing exploits. Your browser could load a bad
image and get owned.

~~~
lightedman
I don't let images load. If I want to see them I download them manually and
open in another program.

